# Good Condo/Gated Community recommendation



## bastensen (Sep 12, 2013)

Hi all

Moving to KL from Australia in Feb with the family - wife & 2 kids.

I have decided to rent for 2 months first, so that my wife can help look for suitable permanent accommodation after we get there.

I am looking in the area Bangsar-Damansara-Sri H-Mont Kiara with a rental budget of ~5,000-8,000 MYR per month.

I would love to find a great condo complex with great facilities for the kids (1 & 3yo) and lots of other expat families.

Does anyone know of a great condo complex that they could recommend to me?

Much appreciated


----------



## mikesilvia (Jul 6, 2013)

Hello Bastensen,

Take a look at the gated and guarded resort community of Valencia. My family and I lived there and loved it.

Best Regards

Mike Silvia


----------



## bastensen (Sep 12, 2013)

Thanks for the recommendations! 

I am going to have a look next week.

Anyone else who knows about specific condos or gated communities suitable to expats with little kids are more than welcome.


----------



## bastensen (Sep 12, 2013)

Thanks Mike, I have heard good stories about this gated community from various people, so certainly will pop down next week. Cheers! Bas


----------

